# Freeze Drying



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am looking for a good place to send small mammals to be freeze dried? anyone used these services b/4, who was it and would you use them again?

Thanks,


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to taxidermy.net and click on web sites...Go to Colorado and click on Huffman Mammal shop...I think they could help you out...I've heard good things!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks,

Will do!


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Anthony Eddy here in MO. Best there is and if you ever want freeze dried turkey heads he has the best.


----------

